# December 2011 TOTM Voting Poll



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

TOTM vote is finally here. 

I have resized all of the pictures to fit your screens. If you want the original, click the image and you will be able to see it. The names of the tank owners will be shown in the TOTM poll. Please do not base your vote on who owns the tank, but rather which tank you like the most.

Voting Rules
1. *One vote per person per contest per month.* 
2. *Don't vote based on the person who submitted it.*
3. *Vote on the tank, not necessarily the photo.* 
4. *When posting comments, keep it on topic.
*For a full list of the rules click here.

Please note the number above the picture you would like to vote for. This is the number you will use in the poll above.

1. meldiane


2. OhYesItsMe


3. StripesAndFins


4. grogan


5. eclipse


6. lmb


7. phlyergirl


8. cossie


9. sam555


10. blindkiller85


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nicely done everyone, tanks look great!


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, I can't even vote for myself. :lol: Awesome tanks.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

this tank is my store tank. I built it, scaped it, and plated it...so its my tank, not the stores! Lol the other employes are afraid to touch it.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought we weren't supposed to disclose who's tanks were who's, but you have them labled lol. I mean I know you said that you did that, but I don't think it's been done before!



grogan said:


> this tank is my store tank. I built it, scaped it, and plated it...so its my tank, not the stores! Lol the other employes are afraid to touch it.


That's funny!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! Great tanks everyone!


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Great tanks everyone! And thanks for the votes people!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

same here guys thanks for the votes,
IMB are those real or fake plants?


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

*L*mb 

Those are fake, but my lighting is for plants so it made them pop with that green glow.

But, that picture was taken a month ago, before I switch back over to a planted tank.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

does look good 

LMB lol


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Cossie, yours as well. I especially like your SW tank.

And haha yeah, LMB.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

haha yer the picture hasnt done it justice


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

blindkiller85 said:


> I thought we weren't supposed to disclose who's tanks were who's, but you have them labled lol. I mean I know you said that you did that, but I don't think it's been done before!
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny!


You can for TOTM, not POTM. Makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

bml I can't remember- are we allowed to talk about the tank we voted for? I would like to add some commentary but not if it is against the rules.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I would say you can talk about individual tanks and why you think they are good/bad. You can comment on the tanks, just don't explicitly state which one you voted for.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Cool @ cossie: 
ive have some ideas about your scape.

-Your crypts have great color but I would move them. If you moved all of them behind the log and bunched everything together it would give the tank a better sense of depth. Then you would also have more room for planting some new plants. Micro swords would look awesome.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I like Meldiane's tank because I like how it has a good mix of space and plants. I also enjoy the blue gravel. Unfortunately the water clarity causes problems with the picture. Not to say that the water isn't actually clear, sometimes pictures will come across that way. Overall I feel that this is a well scaped tank as long as you have confident fish. There isn't really anywhere for a shy fish to hide. 

Stripes- I think you have done a really nice job with the tank. I don't like how the plants are just put here and there with no actual scape to it, however they are in good placement to allow for good growth. It's a solid natural tank- good job SAF 

Grogan- I think here that you have a nice tank, but it is set up as a store tank which has it's limits. You can't hide any of the plants into a scape type style though you have clearly done a great job within that parameter. It is also hard to get past the requirement of having tabs in your plants LOL. Unfortunately that does detract, as does the price list on the side. Overall though I can see why it is a popular tank, it is very well done within it's purpose. No doubt customers are drawn to it. 

Eclipse- This might be a nice tank, can't tell. Photography help: Turn the tank light on and the flash off. For a really nice dramatic effect turn the house lights down as well. 

Phylergirl- This too is a really nice tank. I have grown to prefer natural decor so your awesome castle detracts, but I also don't really have room to criticize as my very first tank was 100% neon. I still love that tank hahaha. 

Cossie- I like planted tanks so I like this as well. I think you have placed them well overall but it also has a somewhat crowded look to it. For a plant person that is awesome. And I would like it better but it's all the same plant. Or appears to be. 

IMB- Gorgeous set up for your tank, and again perfectly understandable as a popular tank. The thing that detracts for me is the plastic plants. It's kind of like cheating because they won't have the same problem real plants do- but that is also why people get them!!!!! Nice tank 

Sam: It's a coral tank, you can't go wrong with that. I love corals! I think it is well set up as well. 

Blindkiller- I also enjoy this tank. I like that it has black sand substrate as I am fairly partial to it. It tends to pop out the color of fish. I like that it is sparse in a nice way. There is room for shy fish to hide as well as for confident fish to be centerpiece. Sweet tank there. 

You have all done a really good job and voting was definitely difficult!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks guys grogan and obsidian, your advice has.been taken in, I used to have amazin swords all over the back but die over a year, next water chanve I am going rescape it with fresher plants all over the back of the tank.
What I wi ask is I will move all the tall plants to the tye back and grow some grass plant at the front, whats spiecies of plant looks like grass?


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Obsidian. By the way, once again it's LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLmb  
If it were an i, it would look like this Imb or imb, but it a lowercase l to make lmb.

Cossie, you could try dwarf sagittaria or pygmy chain sword depending on your lighting. Sorry to hijack the thread guys and gals! Lol


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Obsidian - thanks! That tank is my 9 year old daughter's so yeah, you know...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hijack it? The whole point is to be able to offer your opinions on the tanks. For once, people are using it the way it is meant to be used.

I'll go ahead and offer my opinion.

1. meldiane, I like the decor your chose. The rocks are obviously decorations by the way they are arranged but they look good. I would move some of the plants to the back of the tank though, it will make your fish stand out. A very tall plant in the back could offer a good depth to the tank. Painting the back of the tank would also be extremely beneficial. It will hide the filters and cords from view, and give it a nice smooth background look. I would also pick out the lighter color gravel, and try to hide the airstone a bit.

2. OhYesItsMe, I'll be blunt, and I hope this doesn't offend. It looks like a starter tank. What I would do is this. Paint the back of the tank a dark blue or black color, or if you prefer, pure white (white will show algae growth on it though). Throw away the big red plastic plant. Get a few more plastic plants of different color greens, or go with live plants if the lighting is there for it. Get rid of the gravel. ALL of it. Replace it with black, dark blue, or rock gravel. A sand would also look good. A warning to you as well, plastic plants can rip bettas fins. If you notice them being ripped replace the plastic plants with silk or live plants.

3. StripesAndFins, I like the fact that you have kept it natural and that the back of the tank is painted. It could use a few more plants. Long plants in the back (a tall grass maybe) and short ones in the front. I know plants can be hard with a goldfish (I think that's what I see in there) but the look will definitely be better. Take the stick-on thermometer off, they dont work anyway. You can replace it with a $2 glass thermometer or a $10 digital thermometer. Good work so far.

4. grogan, not much I can say here. It looks like a very well put together store piece. Obsidian pretty much said all there is to be said about it.

5. eclipse, from what I can see, the tank is very well put together. The stand is very nice, and matches all the other visible hardware. I would recommend replacing the background with something else though. At least from the picture, it hides the plants inside the tank. The plants look like they might be plastic, so live plants might be a suggestion. The substrate looks like it is a natural color, so kudos on that. I am not one for aquarium ornaments, but the dragon actually doesn't detract too much from it.

6. lmb, every once in a while I see a plastic plant tank that makes me go "wow". This tank is one of those. It is hard to get a tank to look really good with plastic plants but you have done it. The only suggestion I can make is to paint the back of the tank black, to match your substrate. 

7. phlyergirl, the angle of the photograph is a bit weird, but I assume that is because of glare/distortion from the bowfront glass. What I am seeing is a lot of fish, and few plants tall enough for them. I also think I see a mix of real plants and plastic ones, which in my opinion make the plastic ones stick out more. I do not think the castle detracts too much from this tank, but it seems oddly placed. A bit too close to the glass if you ask me. The last thing I noticed was a bowl of blue gravel behind the castle. I would add some tall plants to the back of the tank, and maybe try to hide the airstone a bit. I like the natural gravel and the painted back of the tank. This tank looks like its on the right path to becoming a very stunning tank. Just needs more plants.

8. cossie, obsidian said a lot in her review. I would take off the background and instead paint it black. Backgrounds that have plants printed on them seem to reduce the look of the real plants in a tank. I would plant some taller plants in the back. I would also see if you can get a carpet plant to grow on the bottom. A dwarf hairgrass or moss would look good. Finally I would try to hide the powerhead labeled "power head" if you can. Equipment always seems to ruin a very good look. Other than that, you have a solid looking tank. Good work.

9. sam555, as obsidian said, you can't go wrong with corals! I have little to say on this one. It is a very solid reef tank. I would try to hide the power head if you can, but even that is not a serious distraction in this tank. All the soft corals really grab your attention. 

10. blindkiller85, this tank is killing me. There is so much potential and so much unused space. I know a lot of people like the empty look, so if that is what you are going for, you nailed it. You look like you have a lighting fixture that could grow some decent plants, I would use it and start growing some real plants. Those plastic ones aren't going to get any taller  Plants are about the only suggestion I can make. The gravel choice and background are perfect. The fact that your aquarium equipment is the same color as your background helps too. Good work on this one.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks also bml, i will remove the powerhead sticker and get some grass for the front, however paiting the black may be hard as i usually make a mess of things like that so perhaps hiding th ebackground by using taller plants as you and obsidian suggested, thanks 

really like these competitions


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

BTW, since that picture I have scraped the paint off, added a different background, got rid of the fake plants and bowl of gravel lol ************ was I thinking there), and added more plants. I should show you guys.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion Bml. 
Unfortunately I had to use my fake plants for my breeding project, so the 30 gallon is now once again planted.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I took this one today. Please ignore the leaves stuck to the filter, the filter cord showing because I was trying to put the background up myself and get it the right size, so I haven't cut it yet or taped the one side properly :lol: Also ignore the crap on top.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

looks great!

Check out the store now that I added co2/more light/ and a new shipment:


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

right, my turn 

meldiane-Think that it is very different with that glow in the dark substtrate, looks excellent. What i would say is try to add some more plants and bunch them up for a better effect at the back of your tank. 

OhYesItsMe- very nice clear tank and shows your fish of very well. 
I would try to add a darker substarte and paint the back of the tank to help the fish stand out even more.

StripesAndFins- Nice lighting, i would say as add some more rocks or wood to help fill the tank more

grogan- Great tank, i would say paint one face black but i understand you use it in your shop so a little hard as people need to see it from each view.

eclipse- Do like the background but looks a bit empty so try addin g more rocks or bogwood and some live plants.

lmb- really like it alot love the substrate and the green plant combination, however if it where my tank i would add more plants and take out the ornament.

phlyergirl- like it but i would add some more live plants and REMOVE THE PINK ONE lol

sam555-Other than its my tank too, i love it but the picture doesnt do it any justice.

blindkiller85- personally i love it all i would do is add more plants other than that 10/10


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

lmb said:


> Thanks Obsidian. By the way, once again it's LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLmb
> If it were an i, it would look like this Imb or imb, but it a lowercase l to make lmb.


I just keep thinking that the L is a capital I even though there is a clear difference. I will just have to deal with smacking myself every time I get it wrong so I can slap some sense into me!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I just realized I didn't say anything about OhYesIt'sMe. First I tend to like oddball things so I like your pink/red plant. I would prefer it in a back corner though because where it is at breaks things up too much. It sort of looks to me like the plants are just kind of put in there without too much wondering about how it would look. I also actually like the resin ornaments with plants coming out of them. If those are scaped well they can look really good in a tank. For me I would put the pink in the back L corner then put that long in front of it and a few others around that. Also when going for those things try to get silk. Nice silk plants in a tank can make a huge difference over plastic. And nice fish


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

That's pretty much what I was going for was it to be spread out, look good and be functional for my fish. And thank you for all of the complements!

BML - haha, yeah there's lot of space and I have a plenty good enough fixture to host live plants. But I like, and have, all active fish that swim constantly. So having the space is needed. I was going to do that originally, and then decided against it. Probably my next go around with this tank will be live plants. The fixture is an 8 bulb T5HO with 8 LED moon lights. Enough light that I could do just about anything I wanted to with it, all 8 bulbs gives me about 2.5wpg

Thanks again for the complements!

My complaint on myself is that I never did get around to getting a picture with my fish in there. That is still the original picture from when I first got it set up and starting to cycle. And I never went into depth to really set it all up for a photo contest like this. I threw it up there for a filler incase more were needed. I really had no care to win it. And I do appreciate all opinions given!

As for my opinions.

meldiane - I like your tank, the colors are not typical by any means but still looks great. The blue gravel, green plants and deco puts a nice contrast on the tank. The layout is like said previously, plenty of open area's but space well used. The only complaint is I think you could use a backround.

OhYesItsMe - This tank just says look at my fish to me. It's well layed out, well colored and lit, but it's a perfect tank for a show piece fish. Just needs a backround to hide the rest of the HOB filter. The color of your walls goes well though!

StripesAndFins - I like what's in the tank, but I personally think it needs more organization. It almost looks as though you threw stuff in there. Don't get me wrong, still looks good but I see more potential than what's shown there!

grogan - Shop tank that's done well, eye appealing, informative, and well taken care of. Exactly what needs to be done with a shop tank like this. But it doesn't have a true personality reflection on the tank because it's a shop tank. No complaints there. Now if it were a display tank, could be different. Few fish, and a good layout to inspire a customer but you know this as well as everyone else.

eclipse - I think you undermined yourself with the photography used. From what I can see it has your personal touches on it, which are similar to my own. Elegant, but open with your own touches on deco. I have a feeling that your tank would've done much, much better had a better picture be taken.

IMB - I mean LMB =P - I think the only thing you're missing is real plants from fake. But would be hard to keep it like it's shown in the picture. Great looking tank none-the-less. You got my vote. 

phlyergirl - Great looking community tank that looks like it's not quite complete and done yet by the extra plant in the corner in a different piece of gravel and glass. Looking forward to more pictures and what you make it into as well as plant growth.

cossie - The epitome of what I always see planted tanks. Awesome looking, with fish in it and just an overall eye appealing layout and fish selection.

sam555 - As cossie said, I think your photo selection didn't show your own tank off as well as it probably should. And like BML said, could help a little more with moving the power head, but it's not major enough that it's taking away from what your tank is. An awesome reef tank. For crying out loud those are my only two things I can say bad about your tank.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well thanks for the compliment. I couldn't agree with you more. I try my hardest to make it look show and give people an idea of how plants should be arranged. Front/middle/back. Sometimes I like the look of it so much its difficult for me to sell them. If I have some high need difficult plants I wont sell them to just anybody. It would be like selling a hard coral to a guy that is starting a 10 gal saltwater in a box kit. 

Oh on another note: This critiquing and discussing each entry is really cool. I think its going to make for a much more enjoyable potm/totm. Its a great way to get input on how people can improve or expand upon their tanks.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

grogan said:


> Well thanks for the compliment. I couldn't agree with you more. I try my hardest to make it look show and give people an idea of how plants should be arranged. Front/middle/back. Sometimes I like the look of it so much its difficult for me to sell them. If I have some high need difficult plants I wont sell them to just anybody. It would be like selling a hard coral to a guy that is starting a 10 gal saltwater in a box kit.
> 
> Oh on another note: This critiquing and discussing each entry is really cool. I think its going to make for a much more enjoyable potm/totm. Its a great way to get input on how people can improve or expand upon their tanks.


I agree and I don't at the same time. Whoever is giving their opinion's has to be gentle when it comes to negativity. Everyone has been thus far, but someone that doesn't phrase or think things thoroughly can lead to a rather irate person. POTM is kinda hard though, especially because it's not limited to your tank or your fish just your picture. And that's all upon their taste for what looks good and doesn't and then the general consensus for voters. TOTM though, should be good.

I feel the overall maturity on FF though should provide a good influence regardless. But, stranger things have happened.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This is the exact kind of thing I have been hoping would happen on these fourms. What's a better way to get a good opinion on how to improve the look of your tank? I think it is healthy and constructive. If someone gets angry about it, then there needs to be a little growing up that they need to do. As long as everyone stays respectful about other aquariums, I think its a great learning opportunity for all those involved. Even those who are not contestants can see similarities to their own tanks, and can get ideas on how to improve their own. As long as it stays civil, I fully encourage this kind of discussion. It actually makes me want to put my aquarium into the mix to get opinions on it, and to see what I can do to develop my tank a bit more.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> This is the exact kind of thing I have been hoping would happen on these fourms. What's a better way to get a good opinion on how to improve the look of your tank? I think it is healthy and constructive. If someone gets angry about it, then there needs to be a little growing up that they need to do. As long as everyone stays respectful about other aquariums, I think its a great learning opportunity for all those involved. Even those who are not contestants can see similarities to their own tanks, and can get ideas on how to improve their own. As long as it stays civil, I fully encourage this kind of discussion. It actually makes me want to put my aquarium into the mix to get opinions on it, and to see what I can do to develop my tank a bit more.


Or you can be pig headed like me, and just do what you think looks good and don't care about anyone else haha.

On another note and rant (that can be ignored for the purposes of TOTM)

There are things I wish I could change about my tank, more like additions. Because stuff of mine right now is financially related. Over 3 grand in medical bills and I don't have a job. I can do water changes till the world ends for pretty cheap though, problem is physical at that point because of the broken foot. I'm even getting the blue-green algae back because I haven't been able to do the necessary water changes. Water is cheapy cheap for me because I have a full septic system on my house, and water is like $4.50 per 1000 gallons. Highest my water bill has ever been is $18 a month.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

lmb lmb lmb lmb lmb lmb lmb lmb lmb- just practicing. 

BK- Don't change your tank!!!!!! Seriously it is a nice tank. I love the clean look of it. 

BV77 Has my vote for best Cichlid tank ever and all it is is a pile of rocks in the middle of the tank LOL. I like simple!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yay im still winning


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Did you get scared when lmb caught up to you?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer very much so, i had nightmares 

go on chat


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks I think ill get a dark blue background that i liked at the pet store

Yes, it acually is a new tank, someone said that, i got it late july in 2011 (i consider that new), it was an upgrade from my 5 gal which is now for my toad. the betta is the oldest, turning 1.5 yrs in about a week


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

ok 1st thing that came to mind-
1- amazingly blue rocks
2- i see that tank every day
3- looking for friends
4- very planty
5- hungry dangerous dragon, very cool
6- do the fish need the bridge to cross the tank, good plants
7- fishy
8- opps, im sorry can i have my tennis ball back
9- nice live rock
10- they all jumped out

thats what i think of the pics, but great job everybody!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

OYIM I love the run down  That's great!


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Darn :/

I was for sure I was gonna win 

Ah well, til next time, Cossie


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys. this is my first bigger tank so i am still trying to figure out the settup.i agree i dont like any of the decor inside other than the natural stuff. im working on redoing it. unfortunatly no live plants for me due to my fish destroying them. anyway i will be starting a thread soon to see if you guys can help with my remodel  .
......cossie nice one!!!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha, OhYesItsMe, I love that!!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> BK- Don't change your tank!!!!!! Seriously it is a nice tank. I love the clean look of it.


Heh, thanks obsidian. Mostly what I want to do is equipment related. Sump for an inline heater UV sterilizer, and a proper wood canopy. Leaving only my aerators and as well as intake/outlet of a sump line. After that is fish honestly because I'd like to really keep denison's but apparently my current setup fails at it pretty hard. Considering I went from 8 to 3 in about 6 months. Some fish dying at random like the missing brilliant rasbora, and a pleco I can accept and somewhat expect, even losing 1-2 denison's. But losing 5 fish that are $35 a pop is not acceptable and not right for me being a fish owner. Sadly, I still cannot figure out why they are dying and everything else is doing fine other than said pleco, and brilliant rasbora.


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

just started a thread so if you guys can check it out and help me that would be great.. here is the link
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater/34333-suggestions-needed.html#post299729


----------

